# Jalapeño Jam



## NorthernWinos (Sep 24, 2006)

Most of the pectin companies like Certo and SureJel have recipes on their folders for pepper jam.This is one I have been using for years from a California friend...

Jalapeño Jam

- 1 1/2 cup of cider vinegar
- 3 big green bell peppers
- 12 or more Jalapeño [seeded] or enough for your tastes
- a few drops of green food coloring
- 1/2 teaspoon of butter to prevent foaming

In a blender put 1/2 cup vinegar and some of the cut up peppers....blend.... and repeat.

Let pulp sit for an hour or so stirring occasionally to reduce the foam.

Measure:
- 5 cups pulp
- 7 cups sugar
- a few drops green food color
- 1/2 teaspoon butter
- 1 package powder or liquid pectin

Follow jam recipe.


----------

